# Parkinsons Model F No 8 vise restoration



## sploo (11 May 2021)

A few weeks ago I picked up an unknown model vise from a local seller via a Facebook listing.



























After stripping back the two layers of (not original) paint it revealed itself to be a Parkinsons Model-F No 8. A good wash followed by drying (don't tell the wife) and the remains of the original red paint were clear:






I went on a few (rather pointless) rounds of filling and spraying dust coats to try to fix up some of the cosmetic dents and cuts:











At the "good enough" point, a final primer coat went on:






Followed by a dark red that turned out to be a bit brighter than desired:






The original handle was badly corroded and bent, so I cut it off and made a new one on the lathe:
















Lathe not big enough to sand and polish the screw? Make a DIY "lathe":






I'd had a go at hand painting the lettering (a drunk blind guy would be proud), and put a few coats of a 2K-from-a-can clear over the top. Parts ready for assembly:






And "done":






Next up was some new jaws, as the original (cast?) jaws were cracked:











Skimmed on the mill for a better fit:






And definitely now done:











I have some aluminium that I plan to use to make some magnetic soft jaws in the near future, so when I get round to that I'll update the thread.


----------



## dannyr (11 May 2021)

fantastic job on a true alpha-vise - well done.

I see you're in W Yorks - so, just for interest ---- although vices were made in Brum and London, and Sheffield later became the UK vice-making centre, in the early days (1850-1920?) of cast iron vices, Bradford was definitely where it was at - several unmarked fine woodworking vices, Woodhead vice (later the maker in Leeds of suspension springs and shocks for rail and road), then patents for quick release from Syers and Entwistle&Kenyon then the big one - Parky -- all Bradford/Shipley/Keighley. --- something in the (smokey) air

ps - I think the original jaws would be high carbon tool steel with milled serrations, correctly heat treated, but they'd have had a long working life - looks like your vise is ready for its next 100 plus years.


----------



## sploo (12 May 2021)

dannyr said:


> fantastic job on a true alpha-vise - well done.
> 
> I see you're in W Yorks - so, just for interest ---- although vices were made in Brum and London, and Sheffield later became the UK vice-making centre, in the early days (1850-1920?) of cast iron vices, Bradford was definitely where it was at - several unmarked fine woodworking vices, Woodhead vice (later the maker in Leeds of suspension springs and shocks for rail and road), then patents for quick release from Syers and Entwistle&Kenyon then the big one - Parky -- all Bradford/Shipley/Keighley. --- something in the (smokey) air
> 
> ps - I think the original jaws would be high carbon tool steel with milled serrations, correctly heat treated, but they'd have had a long working life - looks like your vise is ready for its next 100 plus years.


Thanks. I would have to admit that I wasn't previously aware of Parkinsons, and I see they were in Shipley for some time. When I bought the vise neither I nor the owner knew the brand (though he'd bought it locally some decades before). Good to know it's considered a decent brand.

No serrations on the jaws, so maybe they weren't the originals. They were very brittle.

From what I've seen some models had a bridge shaped casting that held the sliding plate for the quick release. The fact this one has a much simpler small steel plate leads me to guess it's probably a later build, though I don't actually know the date.

The mechanicals were fine and needed nothing more than a clean and re-grease, and now it's silky smooth. Considering it must have taken some force (due to the bent lever) I'll take that as an indicator it's well built.


----------

